

Goby -- 'deep web' travel search from Mike Stonebraker of Postgres fame - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/09/23/goby-exploring-the-webs-depths-so-you-can-explore-the-world/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=839046>

